# Picture Hanging Jig



## Woodified (Mar 19, 2016)

This tool makes hanging painting super easy.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

WOW!! 

That is a whole lot of work just to hang a simple picture. Guess it could come in handy if I was going to hang a hundred or so pictures is a short time.

Maybe for a professional picture hanger.

George


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

You just need my wife to hang pictures. At work, she was noted for seeing if a picture was not straight...even if off a couple of degrees. She is better than a level.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Sometimes there is a problem with wives and picture hanging. She wants to hang all of them at eye level. HER eye level.

George


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

GeorgeC said:


> Sometimes there is a problem with wives and picture hanging. She wants to hang all of them at eye level. HER eye level.
> 
> George


My wife and I have that same problem. She is brilliant at hanging pictures, but hangs them too low in my opinion. She insists that it is how the decorating shows and magazines say it should be done. It is one area where we agree to disagree. (Personally, I think that the show scripts and magazine articles were all created by height challenged writers.)

Our height difference is why I want to build an adjustable sink mirror, so that the angles can be set to work for her and for me. See my begging for help here:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/tension-torque-torsion-hinges-angled-sink-mirror-178105/


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've never had any problem hanging pictures. The wire or hook is so far down from the top of the picture and centered. As long as you know where you want the top of the picture just subtract the distance the hook is from the top.


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

Hanging pictures gets a little complicated at my house









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

Tool Agnostic said:


> My wife and I have that same problem. She is brilliant at hanging pictures, but hangs them too low in my opinion. She insists that it is how the decorating shows and magazines say it should be done. It is one area where we agree to disagree. (Personally, I think that the show scripts and magazine articles were all created by height challenged writers.)
> 
> Our height difference is why I want to build an adjustable sink mirror, so that the angles can be set to work for her and for me. See my begging for help here:
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/tension-torque-torsion-hinges-angled-sink-mirror-178105/


Museum standard is CL of art at 5'4", then adjust from there. For tall clients a bit higher, for very large paintings throw out the rules.


----------



## Woodified (Mar 19, 2016)

GeorgeC said:


> WOW!!
> 
> That is a whole lot of work just to hang a simple picture. Guess it could come in handy if I was going to hang a hundred or so pictures is a short time.
> 
> ...



Hi GeorgeC, I find when hanging multiple paintings next to each other I usually mess up the spacing. The paintings or frames with wires are never in the same place. With this tool I can hold the painting in place and check the spacing before putting holes in the walls.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

> Hanging pictures gets a little complicated at my house


A small picture would cause the house to collapse. I do see that you get good cross-ventilation.


----------

